# What's $1 billion among friends?



## CHamilton (Sep 25, 2014)

Give-or-take $1 trillion: Boeing, Airbus disagree on 20-year demand for planes



> Airbus Group predicts the aerospace industry will need to purchase more than 31,000 new aircraft worth $4.6 trillion over the next 20 years to meet demand in emerging markets.
> 
> Boeing disagrees.
> 
> ...


----------

